# Logo design



## ::trainwreck:: (Mar 13, 2010)

Playing around with a logo design. Heres one of the many variations I've come up with. Too busy? Too cliche? Any ideas?


----------



## MrRamonG (Mar 13, 2010)

Serves its purpose.  However, doesn't actually stand out.


----------



## The Shoe (Mar 13, 2010)

First thought: Pretty cool.
Second thought: The text looks off.
Third thought: Is every word a different size?
Fourth thought: I wonder what this is meant for.

It looks good, but as RamonG pointed out, it doesn't really stand out.  Like something backgroundy that might be used for a web site.


----------



## BirdyIsMe (Mar 15, 2010)

I think it's a decent concept, but I'm not sure I like the font choice, and the use of lowercase.

Maybe something like this?


----------



## Andrew Sun (Mar 15, 2010)

I think you should re-design it. I'm trying hard but I cannot find something positive to say about it :blushing: 

I would recommend reading some of the best industry tips from these guys - Logo design tips | The Logo Factory design studio


----------



## mygirlu (Mar 16, 2010)

It looks ok, my suggestion is if its possible u should have added two colours just like Blue and Gray something like that, then I will view more attractive which need specially for photography stuff.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 16, 2010)

im with andrew on this one.
seems dated to me.
if you have to cut the descenders off, fine, but i would avoid cutting halfway thru the letters.


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2012)

Closed to keep spammers out.


----------

